# Approved Rat Poison for Dairies??



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

What's up y'all? :thumb: Well, the title kind of says it all . . . I'm looking to get rid of a few rats that have been nesting in the attic of our dairy. They're chewing holes in the ceiling and I'd love for them not to bunk up there. I don't care if I kill them or if I just make them relocate . . . I just want them out of my dairy. Is there any form of rodent control that's approved for dairy use? I will only be using it up in the attic so none of the goats or other farm animals will have access to whatever I use . . . not even the cats will be able to access it. 

From your vast experiences . . . what works best and is approved for use in dairies? :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Jess, is there anyway you could put some cats up there? That is what got rid of all my problems.

If not, I have these like green small balls. I do not know off the top of my head what they are called, but I get them at the feed store. You might as the feed store people and see what they can offer you.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

Mmm . . . I don't think any of our cats would be happy up there =/ it's a small, dark, enclosed space with not a lot of ventilation. :shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Coke on fly paper(the poisonous fly paper) will kill them, the coke causes gas in their stomach and they cannot burp it up  I can't remember right(because you also use this for *****) but I'm not positive if it has to be on fly paper.

Guineas will keep rats away too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a mess of unwanted mice and will eventually place the rodent blocks from TSC under the shed....but usually before I get to this I end up with the best mouse catcher of all......even though I don't like them.....Black Snakes! If I see them and they don't surprise me they can stay....I just don't like them hanging above me in the rafters!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

chickens will eat the little ones and get mice as well :greengrin: I also use a live trap that scoops em into a holding area till you get there and do what ever you decide to do(I just put the mouse end of the trap under water). if you have power have you tried the sonic repellers?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Jason! I never even thought of the sonic ones for myself! Will even keep the snakes away :wink:


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> have you tried the sonic repellers?


I've never even heard of such a thing :scratch: sounds like a sci-fi movie or something


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok Jason.......why don't my chickens go after the mice that are running all over in my chicken barn, I watched one run right pass a group of my hens the other day and they just watched it!!!! I also have 2 barn cats that had rather go to the fields and catch mice then in their own barn :GAAH: !!!! My hubby keeps saying sticky traps, but to me those are so cruel. I can not have poision around with all my critters.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Really? our chickens are literally cannibals!! They eat mice, frogs, baby birds, normal sized birds.................

cdtrum, try coke it should work :thumb:


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

Dang! Our hens will even eat each other if one of them bites the dust in the coop overnight  

I can't really put animals up in this attic . . . it's similar to the enclosed attic of a small house, rather than an open one like a real barn. :scratch: 

Also, if the rats die upstairs then I have to go spelunking through the place looking for them . . . is there any way I can just discourage them from living up there? Or encourage them to leave? :question:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh! I almost totally forgot, spearmint essential oil on cotton balls and put it in the corners, that will keep them away


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

here is my "******* rat trap" as a couple of people on the lsit dubbed it.
Take a garbage can and put a few handfuls of grain in the bottem. But a wood box on the outside beside the can. The rats can get in but they cant get out. Then you just put some water in the bottem. The best poisen i have found is the brand Just one bite, and you can use those bait boxes so that other animals cant get to it.
beth


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I need to find the name again, but I used a poision that basically constipated the rats to death. It was totall chemical free in fact its ingredianst were remarkably similar to the goat feed we use :shrug: . The good thing about it was if a dog, chicken, etc. ate a mouse killed by it they would be fine :thumb: gotta find the name again

oh and we had a baby dove fall outa the nest in with the chickens...... well lets say it didnt make it. I saw a chicken runnin round with a foot hangen out of her mouth. I thought she was gonna choke :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

goathappy said:


> Really? our chickens are literally cannibals!! They eat mice, frogs, baby birds, normal sized birds.................
> 
> cdtrum, try coke it should work :thumb:


Chickens are viscously little creatures. Lol, I was out in the yard one day when a cute little froggy went hoppy by. My chickens came running up. The CARNAGE!! :chick: Oh and then there was take time a baby bird fell out of it's nest. . . 

I am pretty sure the sonic repellents don't work, but try them and let us know if they do!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't know this, but my DH had a sonic repeller in the garage he was throwing out! It's an older one and I figured I would try it out....it worked, I plugged it in last night while I was cleaning the shed and I didn't see not one of the many mice that were climbing the walls yesterday morning! This morning when I turned the light on to milk, I didn't see or hear them at all...and there were none running across my feet! So either the sonic hicky worked or I already have a resident black snake...eek


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

yay for sci-fi :leap:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

If they work that is awesome! Maybe I should look in to them too.

Jason, do you watch Star Trek by any chance. :question:


----------

